# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  تحليل للقاء الامس , اخبار

## سارق الفرح

*أسماء اللاعبين الذين سيمثلون السودان في هذه البطولة.
حراسة المرمى: بهاء الدين محمد عبدالله - حافظ- محمد كمال
خط الدفاع: سفاري- سيف مساوي- احمد الباشا- خليفة- بله جابر- مصعب عمر
خط الوسط: هيثم مصطفى (كابتن) بدر الدين قلق- علاء الدين يوسف- نصر الدين الشغيل- عمر بخيت- مهند الطاهر- محمد احمد (بشه)- راجي عبدالعاطي- ونصر الدين جوجو.
خط الهجوم: بكري المدينة- مدثر كاريكا- هيثم طمبل- وعلاء الدين بابكر وقد تم ارسال القائمة للاتحاد الافريقي يوم 24 يناير الماضي.
وفي سياق متصل اعلن الجهاز الاداري للمنتخب بقيادة اسامة عطا المنان ان فندق كانون هو المقر الذي اتخذوه لاقامة صقور الجديان طوال فترة البطولة الافريقية للأمم وان اللاعبين يقيمون فعلياً فيه منذ الأمس
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*في واحدة من اقوى المباريات التجريبية
المريخ يتعادل مع الاولمبي الصيني
هدف رأسي بديع لطارق مختار ... وساكواها يواصل تمزيق الشباك 
تعادلالمريخ في تجربته الودية الثانية بمعسكره الاعدادي بالقاهرة مع المنتخب الاولمبي الصيني بهدفين لكل في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس بملاعب فندق موفمبيك بضاحية 6 اكتوبر المصرية بعد مباراة جاءت قوية وساخنة وعامرة بالبذل والعطاء بين الفريقين في كل اوقاتها، كان فيها المريخ هو الافضل خاصة في شوط المباراة الثاني الذي امتلكه بالكامل بينما قاسمه المنتخب الاولمبي الصيني السيطرة على مجريات الشوط الاول.
انتهي شوط المباراة الاول بالتعادل السلبي وتقاسم في الاداء مع افضلية واضحة للمنتخب الصيني من ناحية الوصول الى المرمي وغزارة الفرص بينما كانت فرص المريخ في هذا الشوط شحيحة ولم يتمكن لاعبو خط الهجوم من الوصول الى المرمى الصيني الا في مرات قليلة طيلة مجريات الشوط الاول.
وبينما كان الشوط الثاني شوط الاثارة في المباراة الذي بدأ فيه المريخ مهاجما من الوهلة الاولى ونال طارق مختار اول اهداف المباراة من رأسية محكمة ليضيف سكواها الهدف الثاني في منتصف الشوط قبل ان يعود المنتخب الصيني وينتفض ويقلص الفارق بعد دقيقة واحدة من هدف سكواها بهدف عكسي وسوء تقدير للكرة من المدافع باسكال، وفي نهاية المباراة تمكن المنتخب الصيني من ادراك هدف التعادل.
الشوط الاول
بدأ المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة تتكون من عصام الحضري في حراسة المرمي، باسكال واوا، طارق مختار، نجم الدين عبد الله، عاصم عابدين رباعي خط دفاع، حمد الشجرة، سعيد مصطفى ، كريم الدافي وسكواها في خط الوسط بينما لعب في المقدمة الهجومية كل من هنو ومحمد مقدم، وفي هذا الشوط تقاسم الفريقان الاداء وكانت خطورة المريخ عن طريق سكواها في الجانب الايمن من الهجوم حيث استطاع اللاعب ان يخلق العديد من الفرص مستفيدا من مهارته العالية في المراوغة والتخطي وفتح الثغرات في الدفاع الصيني وهيأ العديد من الكرات المحسنة التي لم يستطع ثنائي خط الهجوم التعامل معها بالصورة المطلوبة وبالتالي لم يتمكن المريخ من الوصول الى المرمى الصيني، الا في فترات متباعدة من الشوط الاول.
تنظيم دفاعي جيد
ظهر المريخ في الشوط الاول من المباراة بتنظيم دفاعي جيد بالتمركز الممتاز لثنائي عمق الدفاع باسكال وطارق مختار مع الالتزام التام بالنواحي الدفاعية لطرفي الملعب نجم الدين وعاصم عابدين وبالتالي استطاع هذا الرباعي التعامل بصرامة مع كل هجمات المنتخب الصيني خاصة النجم الاول في المباراة باسكال واوا الذي اتسم اداؤه بالهدوء والصرامة في مقابلة الهجوم الصيني خاصة في نهاية الشوط الاول من المباراة وهو الوقت الذي كثف فيه المنتخب الصيني هجماته على مرمى المريخ.
دور كبير للحضري
في العشرة دقائق الاخيرة من الشوط الاول كثف المنتخب الصيني هجومه بضراوة على المرمى الاحمر وبالتالي ظهر الحارس عصام الحضري كنجم متمكن ووقف سدا منيعا لكل الهجمات الصينية حيث استطاع ان ينقذ مرمى المريخ من اكثر من هدف خاصة في الكرات التي كانت في شكل انفراد كامل بالمرمى حيث تصدى لها بكل فدائية، الى جانب خروجه السليم واصطياده لكل الكرات العالية والمعكوسة لينال نجومية الشوط الاول الى جانب باسكال.
الشوط الثاني
في بداية الشوط الثاني اجرى المريخ تعديلا بدخول العجب بديلا للدافي وبالتالي تحرك المريخ واندفع للهجوم مع بداية الشوط الثاني مستفيدا من الفعالية العالية لسكواها في الجهة اليمني والتحركات الجيدة للعجب في الجهة اليسري مع تقدم ثنائي محور الوسط سعيد وحمد الشجرة الى الامام لمساندة المهاجمين وبالتالي انكمش المنتخب الصيني في منطقته الدفاعية في بداية الشوط الثاني واصبح الوضع هجوم مريخي ودفاع صيني لتتوالي الهجمات وتتطاير الاهداف من امام مهاجمي المريخ.
هدف اول
وفي الدقيقة 3 من الشوط الثاني استطاع المدافع المتقدم طارق مختار ان يحرز هدف فريقه الاول من رأسية محكمة مستفيدا من الكرة العكسية التي نفذها نجم الدين بكل اقتدار ليقفز طارق متفوقا على كل مدافعي المنتخب الصيني ووضع الكرة في قلب المرمى هدف رأسي جميل اعلن التفوق المريخي منذ بدايات الشوط الثاني.
وعقب الهدف واصل المريخ انتفاضته وهجومه الكاسح على المرمى الصيني وقابله في الجهة الاخرى دفاع قوي ومنظم من الصين التي اعتمدت على الهجمات المرتدة التي لم تخلو من خطورة على المرمى المريخي ولكن بسالة باسكال ومن خلفه عصام الحضري حال دون ان يصل المنتخب الصيني الى المرمى المريخي.
هدف ثاني
ونسبة للهجوم المتواصل من المريخ على الجبهة الصينية وصل رمات المريخ الى المنطقة الخلفية للدفاع الصيني في العديد من المرات وضاعت اكثر من فرصة سانحة للتسجيل من اقدام هنو ومحمد مقدم، حتى جاءت الدقيقة 23 التي اعلنت الهدف الثاني للمريخ من اللاعب سكواها بعد مجهود فردي رائع استغل فيه كل مهاراته قبل ان يسكن الكرة الشباك.
تقليص الفارق سريعا
عقب هدف سكواها قلص المنتخب الصيني الفارق سريعا وذلك بعد ان وصل الى مرمى المريخ بعد هجمة خاطفة سريعة لم يستطيع باسكال التعامل مع الكرة بشكل جيد واساء التقدير ليسكن الكرة في شباك الحضري بعد سوء تفاهم بينه والحارس ليعلن الهدف الاول للمنتخب الصيني.
البدري يدفع بثنائي الشباب
بعد مرور نصف ساعة من شوط المباراة الثاني دفع المدير الفني للمريخ حسام البدري بثنائي الشباب وليد ومحمد شمس الفلاح بديلين لحمد الشجرة ومحمد مقدم واستطاع نجمي الشباب ان يقدما مباراة جيدة خاصة وليد الذي ساهم في ربط خط الوسط مستفيدا من مهارته العالية واعتماده على اسلوب اللعب السهل والتمرير من لمسة واحدة وبالتالي صنع اكثر من فرصة باجادته التامة لصناعة اللعب بينما قدم محمد شمس الفلاح ايضا مردودا طيبا وكان نجما في الفترة القليلة التي شارك فيها.
كلتشى يشارك في نهاية المباراة
من مكاسب المريخ الجيدة في هذه المباراة مشاركة النجم كلتشى في اخر خمس دقائق في المباراة وتعتبر هي المشاركة الاولى للاعب الذي غاب عن الملاعب لفترة طويلة، وعلى الرغم من المدة القصيرة التي شارك فيها والتي لم تسعفه لاظهار كل مهاراته المعروفة الا انه ظهر بمستوى جيد.
الصيني يتعادل في الوقت القاتل
والمباراة تمضى الى نهايتها والنتيجة تشير الى تقدم المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف فاجأ المنتخب الصيني الجميع ويدرك التعادل مستفيدا من الشرود الذهني لنجوم خط الدفاع بعدها اعلن الحكم نهاية المباراة بتعادل الفريقين بهدفين لكل.
سكواها يواصل رحلة التألق
واصل الزامبي جوناس سكواها نجم خط هجوم المريخ رحلة تألقه في معسكر الفريق الاعدادي وللمباراة الثانية على التوالي لينال احد اهداف المريخ ويظهر بمظهر جيد حيث كان بالامس هو احد افضل النجوم في الفريق الى جانب باسكال واوا والحارس عصام الحضري وظهرت خطورة سكواها الفعلية عندما تم توظيفه في الجانب الايمن من الملعب والتقدم من خلف المهاجمين حيث كان مصدر الخطورة الحقيقي على الدفاع الصيني مستغلا في ذلك قوته البدنية ولياقته العالية بالاضافة لتميزه بقدر كبير من المهارة والفنيات العالية التي وظفها لصالح المجموعة ونال سكواها بالتالي اشادة كل المتابعين وعلى رأسهم الكابتن حسام البدري المدير الفني للفريق والذي تحدث عقب نهاية المباراة عن المهاجم الزامبي ووصفه بنجم المباراة الاول مشيدا بتقدم مستواه من مباراة لاخرى وقال انه سيكون احد الخيارات المهمة بالنسبة له في خط الهجوم. 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مدرب المنتخب الصيني يشيد بالتجربة
اشاد الكرواتي بلازفيتش المدير الفني للمنتخب الاولمبي الصيني بتجربة امس وقال بان المريخ قدم لفريقه تجربة قوية تعتبر هي الاقوى منذ ان وصل الى مصر التي لعب فيها عددا من المباريات، مؤكدا ان المريخ فريق كبير ولديه لاعبون يتمتعون بامكانيات فنية عالية ويمتاز بتنظيم جيد وانضباط تكتيكي رائع، وهو ما كان يبحث عنه لان مثل هذه التجارب تعطيه فكرة جيدة عن منتخبه حيث ان كل ما كان الخصم قويا كانت التجربة افضل وفوائدها اكثر واشاد المدرب بصفة خاصة بقلب دفاع المريخ باسكال وقال انه نجم المباراة الاول وهو مدافع جيد يتمتع بوعي تكتيكي عالي بالاضافة الى تكوينه البدني الممتاز الذي يساعده على كسب كل الكرات المشتركة بالاضافة الى المهاجم سكواها الذي كان مصدر الازعاج الحقيقي للدفاع الصيني.
مجاهد: فوائد المعسكر ظهرت في مباراة الامس
اشاد الكابتن مجاهد احمد مدير الكرة بالمريخ بالاداء الذي ظهر به لاعبو الفريق في مباراة امس التجريبية امام المنتخب الصيني الاولمبي وقال مجاهد: اللاعبون استطاعوا ان ينفذوا كل تعليمات الجهاز الفني بحذافيرها وقدموا مباراة جيدة ساعدهم في ذلك قوة المنتخب الصيني وامكانيات افراده العالية الشيء الذي جعل نجوم المريخ يقدموا كل ما يمتلكون من امكانيات مما جعل المباراة واحدة من اجل المباريات التجريبية التي اداها المريخ واضاف قائلا: المباراة وضحت بشكل كبير استفادة الفريق من الفترة التدريبية السابقة في المعسكر المقفول وظهرت اللياقة البدنية لدي النجوم بصورة اكثر من ممتازة ويعود هذا الى الجهد الكبير الذي بذله الجهاز الفني في الفترة السابقة وخاصة مدرب اللياقة ويلي كونهارد الذي اجتهد مع اللاعبين كثيرا من اجل الوصول الى معدل اللياقة المطلوب وهو ما وضح امس واكد ان مستوى الفريق في تصاعد وان المباريات القادمة في معسكر الامارات ستسهم بصورة كبيرة في تصاعد المستوى حتى الوصول الى مرحلة المباريات التنافسية وعندها سيكون الفريق على اكمل ما يكون. 
*

----------

